# worst car i have ever seen paint work wise?



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i see this every day coming home from work, it makes me feel sick how bad the condition of it is! 
god knows how its road legal lol
would love to see what somebody on this site could do to make it look new again










i'm sure theres a community of insects that call that home lol


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Woah :doublesho


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Not being funny but look at the garden too! Yuck!!


----------



## paul_f (Sep 30, 2008)

I wonder what is like on the inside

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Has that thing got road tax?

Wondering where the door mirror is too


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I normally just say each to their own and some people see a car as just a mean of transport, but that car right there takes the biscuit a bit. I personally couldn't bear to drive it, as I say, each to their own if people aren't fanatics of looking after their car, but that's abuse!


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

It's not worth even thinking about doing anything to that car as the notion of a clean let alone a detailed vehicle would be lost on it's owners!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

hahaha new form of Rat look? Moss look?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Shed of the week.


----------



## TANNER23 (May 18, 2012)

My mates motor is in a similar state. Hasn't been washed in over 7yrs, had a scratch on the door so put a sticker over it and when you get in your feet are amongst empty cans, opened mail and other various junk! 
Amazing how some people can live. :wall:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Wonder what their house is like!?!

Exceptions wouldn't be high looking at the garden!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Now you've posted this up you must offer to detail it free of charge and post up the results! Challenge!!!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

For alot of people a car is one of the most expensive purchases they'll make after a house, so why after all that expense wouldn't you look after it?. It really does amaze me that some are so anal about the state of their homes but let their car go to rack and ruin not maintaining it and letting it resemble a skip. The owner of that Peugeot doesn't seem bothered about either though.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Had one of these a fortnight ago, a 2002 red Ford Mondeo which genuinely hadn't been cleaned in six years. Sprayed with Bilt Hamber Surfex left for a few minutes and pressure washed off. Foamed and rinsed. Looks immaculate now.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> letting it resemble a skip.


That's an insult to skips, I'm a logistics manager for an international waste management company and if our skips looked like that, I'd get the sack. This year we've spent over £400k ytd refurbing waste containers.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

oooooo - I would LOVE to be able to detail that !!!

Go and offer to do it mate, the sense of satisfaction you will get from such a big turnaround would be immense !!!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

That's just the sort of car most people on here dream of, can you imagine how much you could buy that for and then sell on after a couple of days graft at a huge profit, mind you,l bet the smell in there would take a bit of getting rid of.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Thats a shame, good little cars them. Body looks solid bet it would come up well.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

OK, it's not a car, but this is how this truck was traded in....


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Try and sell that youl get zilch, nothing for it.

If the owner gives that 1 wash, just water,shampoo and a full set of wheel trims and hel sell that for a few hundred quid.

P.S i bet the dashboard isnt as tidy as yours .


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd Love to have a go on something like that.


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Look at the Car look at the Garden what must there Bed Sheets be like. Sheesh :lol:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Wayne and waynetta's car!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

pee said:


> I'd Love to have a go on something like that.


I'd like reassurance that I'll be able to use my stuff on my OWN car afterwards

I think the only option is to clean it with sanitary towels :thumb:


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Gosh. That would be more than a challenge for some one on here. OP, I dare you to ask them for the challenge?:buffer::wave::detailer:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Offer to do it for them? HAHAHA. Id do it for a few hundred quid detailing products aint cheap! 
If i get a chance i'll try and get another pic closer up, its on a busy main road. It really is filthy

Not far from me is this scruffy house, outside is an abandoned E55 AMG merc and another E class, been there years they may have been moved now, an even more depressing sight  lol


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Funny you post that as there is a P Reg Vectra at work where the bonnet, roof and boot lid is covered in green moss type stuff yet he drives it around everyday!

I have no idea how people can tolerate to be seen in a car that is that dirty


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

ive found a triumph t595 outside a flat just as bad as that pug. its been there 2 years ive known of and when i did some digging it hasnt been taxed or insured for 4 years . ive tried knocking at all times of day but nothing .


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

My sister's colleague also has a white 106 in similar condition to that, but a 5 door. The inside is just as messy as well :lol:


----------



## 666 (Dec 4, 2010)

that would be worth doing for the 50/50 shots


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> ive found a triumph t595 outside a flat just as bad as that pug. its been there 2 years ive known of and when i did some digging it hasnt been taxed or insured for 4 years . ive tried knocking at all times of day but nothing .


Is there a strange smell and a million flies coming from the house? Haha


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

The car is probably worth less than their tv so they probably can't be bothered! I don't understand 10k cars being left like a sh1t tip but this thing isn't worth what some spend on shoes!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

stantheman said:


> It's not worth even thinking about doing anything to that car as the notion of a clean let alone a detailed vehicle would be lost on it's owners!


+1

Summed up on page 1


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Got some closer pics of it lol


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Love the steering wheel security lock, like any would try and steal it


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Kiashuma said:


> Love the steering wheel security lock, like any would try and steal it


Probably fitted cos they saw a car pull up then someone started taking photos. Got worried it was going to be stolen to order


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That has to be a health hazard! :doublesho


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Kiashuma said:


> Love the steering wheel security lock, like any would try and steal it


I thought the same! Its like putting a turd or bag of vomit in a safety deposit box!


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Loving the snail trails in the filth


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Must be enjoying the algae


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah but he still got a car EVERY day no one touches it or nicks it do they?????
Maybe the guy knows something we dont like nice motors get jelousy keyed or nicked and burnt..... Still a piece of sh1t though


----------

